# Restoring finish on a Floyd Rose?



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've got a project guitar that I'm working on (pictures forthcoming when progress is actually made) It's a Kramer Focus 6000 from the 80's. I just had the body painted but the dilemma I now face is that the original Floyd that it has is a bit weathered (finish is wore off in places) from years of use and may look like crap on a newly painted body. Has anyone ever refinished one of these? What did you use?


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

*re finish*

You might want to clean it up and get it anodized black, but if you want to try something new, I always thought that a floyd would look really sexy with a black nickel plate. It would thicken the measurements up by a few thousanths, but it would look unreal.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

canadian tyler said:


> You might want to clean it up and get it anodized black, but if you want to try something new, I always thought that a floyd would look really sexy with a black nickel plate. It would thicken the measurements up by a few thousanths, but it would look unreal.


Where would one go about getting either of these procedures done, and at what cost?


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

you should be able to find an anodizing shop in most large centers, if you cannot find a shop in your town, ask a machine shop. It is usually pretty cheap to anodize anything small, around $50. if you can't find a place who anodizes, place a ad in craigslist, there are a suprising amount of people who do it in their garage.
Nickle plating is harder to find and more expensive. 
I acually just googled a place in waterloo that does both :

*waterloo electroplating*

anodizeing is probably going to be the best way to go but I will still hold on to my nickle dreams.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

canadian tyler said:


> you should be able to find an anodizing shop in most large centers, if you cannot find a shop in your town, ask a machine shop. It is usually pretty cheap to anodize anything small, around $50. if you can't find a place who anodizes, place a ad in craigslist, there are a suprising amount of people who do it in their garage.
> Nickle plating is harder to find and more expensive.
> I acually just googled a place in waterloo that does both :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... Funny, this place is one street over from where I work!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget that ALL chrome has to be removed...sand blasted would be best..and the new coat needs to be pretty thin and not to get any where parts have threads.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

al3d said:


> Don't forget that ALL chrome has to be removed...sand blasted would be best..and the new coat needs to be pretty thin and not to get any where parts have threads.


good point. is your floyd chromed? or flat black? get some set screws to put in the threads if your going to be plating.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

canadian tyler said:


> good point. is your floyd chromed? or flat black? get some set screws to put in the threads if your going to be plating.


if it's an original Focus 6000...it's chrome for sure. they never had Black Floyds if i recall correctly.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

al3d said:


> if it's an original Focus 6000...it's chrome for sure. they never had Black Floyds if i recall correctly.


right! I was thinking of the Floyd rose II. Nickle plating it is!!!


----------

